

Anonymous Publishes 0-Day Exploit For D0xing Police Departments  - abdullahkhalids
http://revolution-news.com/anonymous-publishes-0-day-exploit-for-d0xing-police-departments/

======
Gnewt
There is no 0-day here... it's a bit shameful to even call it an exploit. It's
simply cross-referencing public records to look up the addresses of police
officers. There is no "doxing a police department" going on.

